# De Stefano:"I quattro messaggi di Elliott".



## admin (10 Luglio 2018)

Tobia De Stefano, giornalista di Libero, sul comunicato di Elliott (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/comunicato-ufficale-elliott-vt64836.html ) e sui quattro messaggi lanciati dal fondo:

All’Uefa: mettiamo subito 50 mil e siamo pronti a metterne altri 

Ai tifosi: investimento di lungo periodo

A Gattuso: sei il nostro allenatore

Al precedentemente management mai citato: siete fuori dal progetto

*Montanari conferma l'interpretazione: Nel comunicato di Elliott non c'è alcun riferimento diretto all'attuale top management. E' un segnale.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Al precedentemente management mai citato: siete fuori da progetto*


----------



## Jackdvmilan (11 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tobia De Stefano, giornalista di Libero, sul comunicato di Elliott (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/comunicato-ufficale-elliott-vt64836.html ) e sui quattro messaggi lanciati dal fondo:
> 
> All’Uefa: mettiamo subito 50 mil e siamo pronti a metterne altri
> 
> ...



Tutto molto bello! sono moderatamente gasato


----------



## varvez (11 Luglio 2018)

Su Gattuso non sono d'accordo, il resto per ora chiacchiere e comunicato


----------



## Aron (11 Luglio 2018)

Bravo De Stefano


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tobia De Stefano, giornalista di Libero, sul comunicato di Elliott (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/comunicato-ufficale-elliott-vt64836.html ) e sui quattro messaggi lanciati dal fondo:
> 
> All’Uefa: mettiamo subito 50 mil e siamo pronti a metterne altri
> 
> ...



*Montanari conferma l'interpretazione: Nel comunicato di Elliott non c'è alcun riferimento diretto all'attuale top management. E' un segnale.*


----------



## Pampu7 (11 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tobia De Stefano, giornalista di Libero, sul comunicato di Elliott (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/comunicato-ufficale-elliott-vt64836.html ) e sui quattro messaggi lanciati dal fondo:
> 
> All’Uefa: mettiamo subito 50 mil e siamo pronti a metterne altri
> 
> ...



Ciao duo comico


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Luglio 2018)

Ho paura che Mirabelli sia “ fuori “ dal Top management.


----------



## Aron (11 Luglio 2018)

varvez ha scritto:


> Su Gattuso non sono d'accordo, il resto per ora chiacchiere e comunicato



Diciamolo però: un conto è confermare Gattuso a prescindere, un altro è confermarlo dopo aver ricevuto il no da parte di Conte e Sarri. Su questo è impossibile avere certezze (almeno per adesso)

e alla conferenza di inaugurazione della nuova stagione abbiamo visto un Gattuso tutt'altro che pimpante...
Per me in questo momento c'è una *temporanea* conferma di Rino, visto che la priorità in questo momento è versare liquidità nel club e modificare l'assetto societario.
L'allenatore in questo momento è una questione secondaria che verrà riaffrontata verso fine mese.


----------



## tonilovin93 (11 Luglio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ho paura che Mirabelli sia “ fuori “ dal Top management.



Ahahahaha in effetti il top management è fuori, ma Fassone e mirabelli sono top?


----------



## MaschioAlfa (11 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Montanari conferma l'interpretazione: Nel comunicato di Elliott non c'è alcun riferimento diretto all'attuale top management. E' un segnale.*



A quanto pare, fassone quando bussò alla porta di Elliot lo ha fatto da estraneo.

Il top management non è riferito alle figure cinesi del CDA?


----------



## Goro (11 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tobia De Stefano, giornalista di Libero, sul comunicato di Elliott (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/comunicato-ufficale-elliott-vt64836.html ) e sui quattro messaggi lanciati dal fondo:
> 
> All’Uefa: mettiamo subito 50 mil e siamo pronti a metterne altri
> 
> ...



Aspettiamo le ufficialità, qualunque siano le decisioni

Ci sta la conferma di Gattuso, non ce li vedo Conte o Sarri accettare così su due piedi, ma sul resto mi aspetto molto, vedremo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tobia De Stefano, giornalista di Libero, sul comunicato di Elliott (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/comunicato-ufficale-elliott-vt64836.html ) e sui quattro messaggi lanciati dal fondo:
> 
> All’Uefa: mettiamo subito 50 mil e siamo pronti a metterne altri
> 
> ...



Montanari ha evidentemente una fonte diretta in Elliott, visto che aveva anticipato il comunicato e da settimane non sbaglia mai una notizia sulle azioni del fondo.

Se conferma che se ne vanno, io comincio a sperarci sul serio


----------



## iceman. (11 Luglio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ho paura che Mirabelli sia “ fuori “ dal Top management.



Questi, soprattutto Mirabelli ha avuto l'occasione della sua vita e l'ha buttata nel water, quanto a Fassone, licenziato in un battito di ciglio da Juve,Napoli ed Inter, non penso serva aggiungere altro, avanti il prossimo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Luglio 2018)

Beh oggi era un grosso indizio il fatto che non fossero presenti all'annuncio del giocatore.

Ok Fassone, sappiamo che era a Londra per leccare fondoschiena. Ma Mirabelli?


----------



## Boomer (11 Luglio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ho paura che Mirabelli sia “ fuori “ dal Top management.



Il DS / DT è scelto dall' AD. Se Fassone viene segato lo seguirà anche Mirabelli.


----------



## alcyppa (11 Luglio 2018)

Se hanno davvero intenzione di portare Maldini significa che sia Fassone che Mirabelli ci salutano.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (11 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tobia De Stefano, giornalista di Libero, sul comunicato di Elliott (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/comunicato-ufficale-elliott-vt64836.html ) e sui quattro messaggi lanciati dal fondo:
> 
> All’Uefa: mettiamo subito 50 mil e siamo pronti a metterne altri
> 
> ...





alcyppa ha scritto:


> Se hanno davvero intenzione di portare Maldini significa che sia Fassone che Mirabelli ci salutano.



Io penso che sia questo in realtà l'indizio maggiore: Maldini con quei due non penso voglia avere niente a che spartire.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (11 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tobia De Stefano, giornalista di Libero, sul comunicato di Elliott (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/comunicato-ufficale-elliott-vt64836.html ) e sui quattro messaggi lanciati dal fondo:
> 
> All’Uefa: mettiamo subito 50 mil e siamo pronti a metterne altri
> 
> ...



In veritá Singer dice : “Supporto finanziario, *stabilità* e una supervisione adeguata sono prerequisiti necessari per un successo sul campo “

L’accenno alla “stabilitá” come pre-requisito per il successo potrebbe far oensare ad una volontá di dare continuitá al managment.
Peró anche io di primo acchitto l’ho pensata come De Stefano perché Gattuso invece é citato esplicitamente.


----------



## Boomer (11 Luglio 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> In veritá Singer dice : “Supporto finanziario, *stabilità* e una supervisione adeguata sono prerequisiti necessari per un successo sul campo “
> 
> L’accenno alla “stabilitá” come pre-requisito per il successo potrebbe far oensare ad una volontá di dare continuitá al managment.
> Peró anche io di primo acchitto l’ho pensata come De Stefano perché Gattuso invece é citato esplicitamente.



Il comunicato parla di garantire stabilità finanziaria e di instaurare una sana gestione per raggiungere obiettivi importanti nel medio lungo periodo.

"...Having assumed control, Elliott's vision for AC Milan is straightforward: to create financial stability and establish sound management ..."


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (11 Luglio 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> In veritá Singer dice : “Supporto finanziario, *stabilità* e una supervisione adeguata sono prerequisiti necessari per un successo sul campo “
> 
> L’accenno alla “stabilitá” come pre-requisito per il successo potrebbe far oensare ad una volontá di dare continuitá al managment.
> Peró anche io di primo acchitto l’ho pensata come De Stefano perché Gattuso invece é citato esplicitamente.



Direi che stabilità è riferito alla proprietà, supervisione adeguata al management


----------



## LadyRoss (11 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tobia De Stefano, giornalista di Libero, sul comunicato di Elliott (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/comunicato-ufficale-elliott-vt64836.html ) e sui quattro messaggi lanciati dal fondo:
> 
> All’Uefa: mettiamo subito 50 mil e siamo pronti a metterne altri
> 
> ...




Finalmente l’aria sta cambiando, un nuovo proprietario Elliott, un comunicato essenziale, chiaro e diretto.
Spero che sia l’inizio della svolta....ne abbiamo bisogno tutti, attendiamo speranzosi i cambiamenti che arriveranno....


----------



## Casnop (11 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tobia De Stefano, giornalista di Libero, sul comunicato di Elliott (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/comunicato-ufficale-elliott-vt64836.html ) e sui quattro messaggi lanciati dal fondo:
> 
> All’Uefa: mettiamo subito 50 mil e siamo pronti a metterne altri
> 
> ...


È stato nominato coach Gattuso, elogiato pubblicamente da Gordon Singer dopo la trasferta di Londra in marzo, e la partita con l'Arsenal, per la sua gestione molto british, dignitosa e virile di una squadra in evidenti difficoltà nei mesi precedenti. Fa impressione, invece, il silenzio sul management del club, duramente accusato di scarsa trasparenza nei dati sui programmi societari dalla Uefa nelle motivazioni del provvedimento di squalifica. Lo scenario è abbastanza chiaro.


----------



## kipstar (11 Luglio 2018)

Aspettiamo Paolo


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Luglio 2018)

Sarebbe perfetto..

Non mi stupirebbe che la conferma di Rino l'abbia già data Maldini nell'incontro avuto


----------



## Zanc9 (11 Luglio 2018)




----------



## ringhiodell'anima (11 Luglio 2018)

Il management verrà sicuramente sostituito. E non mi riferisco alle prinme linee manageriali (CFO, CCO, COO,etc) quanto al responsabile dell'area sportiva ed al delegato alla gestione ordinaria e straordinaria del club. L'alternativa è che i loro poteri vengano ridimensionati e sottoposti a stretto controllo dell'azionista tramite l'inserimento di una figura di peso (Nuovo Presidente) che ne soppesi le scelte e le decisioni.
Da questo punto di vista il "cursus honorum" di Elliot è una certezza.


----------

